# rozkoukávat z klaustrofobie



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
mám tuhle větu: Zdravil se s atomovejma inženýrama Tajný flotily, co se tu v pasážích rozkoukavali z klaustrofobie.
Jak to rozumíte?


----------



## Jana337

Nevím. Asi museli trávit hodně času v uzavřených místnostech a o přestávkách chodili po pasážích (chodbách), aby si trochu užili prostoru.


----------



## parolearruffate

tak rozkoukavat by znamenalo jako: riprendersi, já jsem našla význam: orientarsi...proto jsem nerozuměla


----------



## winpoj

"Rozkoukat se / rozkoukávat se" v základním významu znamená "začít lépe vidět" (začít rozlišovat předměty), například  když  přijdete  ze světla  do tmavé místnosti.
Používá se to taky obrazně ve smyslu "seznamovat se s novým prostředím". Např.: "Pracuji tady teprve týden, ale už jsem se stačil docela rozkoukat."
Ve Vašem kontextu to ale asi znamená "vzpamatovávat se".


----------



## .Lola.

Možná bude moje poznámka mimo, ale když je tam řeč o té flotile, nebyli ti inženýři třeba nějakou dobu v ponorce? Pak bych to chápala jako winpoj - tj. že se vzpamatovávali z klaustrofobie.
Vážně nevím, o co v tom textu jde, takže jen tak hádám.


----------



## cajzl

Moje interpretace:

Byli to inženýři z jaderných ponorek. Jen postupně si zvykali na volný prostor. Proto se pohybovali v pasážích.


----------



## winpoj

No jestli to bylo v blázinci, tak si ti pánové možná jen mysleli (měli blud), že jsou inženýři z jaderných ponorek. Ta "Tajná flotila" by tomu nasvědčovala.


----------



## parolearruffate

Myslím, že ne. Ta pasáž se neděje v blázinci, ale v Paříže


----------

